# KDE Splitebuilds; einige Pakete ausschliessen?

## Dragonix

Hallo,

hab ein neues System aufgesetzt, und möchte jetzt von den monolithischen (schreibt man die Dinger so?) Builds weg zu den SplitEbuilds. Und dann möcht ich am liebsten gleich davon profitieren, in dem ich nicht alles emerge...

Beispielsweisse möcht ich von kdenetwork-meta alles, ausser kppp. Wie sag ich das portage? Mir ist blos eine Möglichkeit eingefallen, nämlich das kdenetwork-meta ebuild in ein overlay zu verschieben, und dann alles rauszuschnippseln was ich nicht brauch. Aber die Lösung erscheint mir weder besonders clever noch sauber zu sein...

Und um alles andere (also alles auser kppp) von kdenetwork-meta zu emergen, dafür bin ich zu faul, in Angesicht der heutigen Plattengrößen nehm ich dann doch lieber alles...

Ideen?

Das mit kdenetwork-meta war blos ein Beispiel  :Smile: 

Gute Nacht,

Matthias

----------

## a.forlorn

```
mkdir /etc/portage/profile/

nano /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```

Dort dann das gewünschte geblockte Paket inkl. Version eintragen, z.B.: kde-base/kppp-3.5.5. Fertig.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dragonix

Und wenn irgendwann ein Programm kppp als abhängigkeit hat? Seh ich das dann richtig, das Portage nicht erkennt, dass kppp eigentlich nicht installiert ist?

----------

## a.forlorn

Tja, so richtig. Ich kenne kein Programm, das kppp als Abhängigkeit hat. Bei mir steht zum Beispiel drin:

```
media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

```

Alles Abhängigkeiten von xorg-x11 oder wine. Läuft trotzdem sauber.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Und wenn irgendwann ein Programm kppp als abhängigkeit hat? Seh ich das dann richtig, das Portage nicht erkennt, dass kppp eigentlich nicht installiert ist?

 

Korrekt. IMHO wäre die sauberste Methode für deine Wünsche doch ein eigener meta-ebuild in deinem overlay. Mit portage-eigenen Mitteln wirst du das nur eingeschränkt hinbekommen.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## a.forlorn

Damit verlagert man das Problem nur von A nach B ohne einen Vorteil zu haben.

----------

## Dragonix

Das mit kppp war auch nur ein Beispiel  :Wink: 

Ich glaub ich installier einfach alles... das einzige was ich 'stark' reduzieren würde, wäre kdeedu(-meta)... Und selbst dabei stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die paar zusätlichen MB die dafür benötigte Zeit rechtfertigen....

----------

## firefly

du könntest ja erstmal per kdebase-startkde ein minimal kde installieren und dann die fehlenden Programme nachinstallieren.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich denke kdebase ist als Anfang immer am besten.

----------

## franzf

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich denke kdebase ist als Anfang immer am besten.

 

<klugschiss>

In seinem Fall kdebase-meta

</klugscheiss>

----------

## Carlo

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum das so große Probleme bereitet. Wenn du nicht das komplette kdenetwork Paket willst, dann installiere halt nicht kdenetwork-meta, sondern nur die einzelnen Ebuilds, die du willst. Was man nicht installiert, muß man auch nicht wieder ausschließen...

----------

## Dragonix

Aber dann muss ich ja 20-1 Pakete (geschätzt), also 19 z.T. kryptische  :Wink:  Namen eintippseln... Und das nur für kdenetworks... Aber wie heissts so schön? Wer die Wahl hat, hat die qual...  :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

Wenn du alle bis auf ein Paket willst, mußt du das ein Mal machen (oder du schreibst dir fix ein Skript), die Updates kommen frei Haus. Die andere vorgeschlagene Methode funktioniert natürlich auch.

----------

## mv

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Aber dann muss ich ja 20-1 Pakete (geschätzt), also 19 z.T. kryptische  Namen eintippseln...

 

Vermutlich deutlich weniger: Du musst nur die Pakete mit den Anwendungen eintippen, die Du haben willst - die dazu benötigten Pakete werden ja bekanntlich automatisch nachgezogen. Alleine nach Installation von z.B. kmail wirst Du schätzungsweise schon das meiste aus kdepim haben...

----------

## Dragonix

Sry für die dumme Frage, aber... wie deinstallir ich dann die einzelnen andwendungen wieder?

Müsst ich die dann alle wieder manuell durch ein emerge -C kdeblubb deinstallieren? 

Weil emerge --depclean kde-meta tuts ja nicht mehr...

----------

## a.forlorn

Tut's doch.

----------

## Dragonix

Oo

Bei mir nich   :Shocked: 

Edit: HÄ??? Er tut alles bis auf kdebase-meta (und die Packete die dadurch gemereged wurden) runter... Ich glaub ich spiel nochmal backup ein, will doch nicht gleich mit einem verpfuschten system starten...

----------

## franzf

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Oo
> 
> Bei mir nich  
> 
> Edit: HÄ??? Er tut alles bis auf kdebase-meta (und die Packete die dadurch gemereged wurden) runter... Ich glaub ich spiel nochmal backup ein, will doch nicht gleich mit einem verpfuschten system starten...

 

Wenn du kdebase-meta selbst per emerge installiert hast, steht es im world-file. darum kommt es bei einem depclean auch nicht runter!!! Wenn du das auch alles weg haben willst einfach emerge -C kdebase-meta && emerge --depclean.

Also lass dein backup da wo es hingehört  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Dragonix

Ah... das ist das tolle an Fehlern - man lernt ständig dazu. Dachte --depclean lies sich nur auf was bestimmtes anwenden... 

Ok, dann lass ich das backup mal da wos hingehört und spiel weiter rum  :Wink: 

Thx!

----------

## franzf

Das von dir erwartete Verhalten wäre ja richtig fatal ^^

Wenn bei jedem depclean das halbe (eigentlich ganze) System deinstalliert würde   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

